# 6 month cockapoo with diarrhea



## ylhong0129 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
It's my first time here at the forum, and i wanted to get some help from here.

I got my cockapoo(her name is Latte) when she was about 4months old.
she first had bloody diarrhea so i gradually changed her kibble from beneful
to C&P oranix for puppies. Her first owner gave her beneful and i did some
research and i decided to change her kibble to higher quality food.

for few days she had loose stool. i first thought it was because she was 
getting used to the environment. but she did not get better. so I decided to feed her only half a cup for a day. It seemed like she was getting better. 
me and my husband both work so we had to crate her from 8 am to 12 pm and i will come home to let her out and crate her from 1 to 5. 

she did not get better untill my in-laws came. they were home all day long for a week and while they were here, she got better! we gave her same food
that we used to give her! some kibble and yam mixed together. but after they left, she started having loose stool.. 

last week me and my husband had to give latte to one of my friend for four days and she stayed home with latte and her 3 year old cockapoo. My friend told me that she fed latte aloooot! yam, chicken, potato, carrots and her kibble mixed together and she fed her three times aday compare to me which i only fed her twice a day 1/4 cup each time. 

when i picked her up she gained 2 pounds and my friend told me that she did not have any loose stool!! 

so when i came home with her four days ago. she was fine but then after 
two days later she started having loose stools again. i fed her same thing that she fed her and the only difference is that we crate her during the day. 

could this be the problem? i thought crating her will stress her so i decided not to crate her and just left her in the leaving room. she did have some accidents here and there (pooping and peeing) but i made sure that nothing was on the floor and put everything away so she would be safe.

I am trying everything and its not working. I am assuming maybe its the
seperation anxiety? or may be stressed to be home alone? 
does anyone have any idea what is wrong with her? or any advice?

she is dewormed and got checked for parasites and its negative. 
she also got all her vaccines.

Thank you!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Personally I think 8 hours is a long time to crate a puppy every day. Mine would definitely get stressed if they were shut away for that long. Can you not puppy proof a room for her? I have always left mine the run of my house when I am at work since quite small and they have never destroyed or messed anything. I leave lots of toys, chews and a kong as well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe she said she is only away for 4 hours. 
Which is fine.

It is possible she is upset that you are leaving and that is causing her some issues...

Lady can get an upset tummy for the funniest of things. 
She may be having some separation anxiety, and with this being her essentially 3rd home...she may be a little insicure, you could talk to a dog behaviourist to see if they can offer any advice at all.

The crate can be bennificial.. but she may just need to be slowly introduced to it...starting with 10 minutes and working you way up from there, with you there, and with you leaving too.


She is very adorable by the way.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree that 4 hours is fine but if she is straight back into her crate again soon after for 4 more hours than that is 8 hours. I would leave her out of her crate during the day unless you really need to.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I miss read...i thought it said out of her crate from 1-5.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor thing.. Sounds like she is anxious and being alone is making her upset in many ways. 8 hours is far too long especially if it's everyday. Have you got a friend, neighbour or day care she could go to while you are working? She is such a beautiful dog. I have read a lot about cockapoos since before I got Lola and am still constantly reading and learning. They seem to be real peoples dogs and don't do well being left alone for long periods. My friend has a black lab who loves to be home alone during the day. She chills out on the sofa doesn't mess anything or toilet anywhere but that's in their nature, they don't mind their own company. I know if I left Lola consistently for long periods she would really fret. I hope someone can help with doggy day care so little Latte can be more relaxed and have fun.


----------



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh my. This sounds awful to go through for both you and your puppy! I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ylhong0129 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies  I do leave her out with many toys.. it seems like she is doing little better with fortiflora but I still see some loose stool with blood in the afternoon but in the morning she seems to have solid stool.. I did decide to take her to a behaviorist.. I am feeding her about one and a half cup of kibbles and cooked veg and meat mixed together.. is this too much for a 8pound puppy? Also how much of yam, chicken and meat can I feed my puppy? Once again thank you for all your
Help


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I follow what is recomended on the package of food for their weight.

Pumpkin can also be really good for settling an upset tummy...you can get it at the grocery store...just dont get the one with all the sugar. a spoonfull of pumpkin puree mixed into her kibble might help her out a bit.

if there is blood tho, I would consult a vet.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It could be stress - Dexter can produce runny poo after a car journey ....at least he doesn't do it in the car anymore. 

Are you maybe mixing her treats too much ? If I give lots of different treats to Dexter he also gets a bit runny ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

